# Hope needs a home



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope is a very sweet, 7-8 year old golden/lab mix that a friend of mine offered to foster while waiting for space to open up at Almost Heaven in WV. She was told that there would be space in just a couple of weeks. That was last September and after repeatedly contacting the rescue there has been no response in the last several months. So Hope needs a home. If you know of someone who is interested in adopting a well behaved dog who gets along with dogs, cats and kids, Hope is the one for them! Here is her bio from her foster home:



> Hope- Approximately 8 years old. Very sweet girl. Golden/Lab mix. Her story is unknown. She ended up with a rescue in the Greensboro area, but they were unable to find a foster home for her due to a medical need. She occasionally leaks urine when she sleeps. She had extensive medical check ups for this at NC State Vet School, but they were unable to find anything wrong. So the rescue decided to put her down. The original rescuer of Hope was very upset and sent out a plea for anyone to help this sweet girl. She is currently in a temporary foster home in Wake Forest, but needs to find a forever home as soon as possible. Hope is a wonderful dog. She doesn't bark, is great with other dogs, cats, kids, everything. She is a great companion and only wants to be loved. She loves to go for rides in the car, and loves to go for walks. She is heartworm negative, spayed, current on shots, and microchipped. She does occasionally leak urine when she sleeps, but letting her out frequently and watching her water intake seems to make all of the difference. If you would consider giving Hope a loving home to live out the rest of her days please contact Debbie at [email protected] or 919-995-5018.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Hope. I hope someone steps up and gives her a wonderful home. The link didn't work for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a shutterfly album and I can't get the pictures to post here from it for some reason. She's a pretty girl. I wish I could post the picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder, due to the medical problem, if Angels Gate in NY would take her? Give it a shot. All they can do is say, No...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll google them and email them. Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you could post the web address to the shutterfly album. That's awful that the rescue bailed on your friend.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Maybe you could post the web address to the shutterfly album. That's awful that the rescue bailed on your friend.


I tried to do that, but it kept coming up with access denied here. I can see it in my email, but it won't work here.

She has been let down by two rescues. The original rescue was going to euthanize her and the second rescue promised to take her and then hasn't 9 months later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*fOSTERMOM*

Fostermom

Did you try right clicking on the picture and saving to your desktop as a jpg and them emlg.?
If you want to email me the Link to Hope I'll see if I can help!!

[email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope is going to GRREAT!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very good news-glad to hear things are working out for her. I know you've been working on this for your friend for a long time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope*

So happy to hear that Hope is going to GRREAT!!!


----------

